# la olor o l'olor



## eroz

Si dius "m'encanta la olor de la natura". Hem d'apostrofar la olor o no?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Eroz,

Sí, s'ha d'apostrofar. L'article "la" només deixa d'apostrofar-se davant de "i" i "u" àtones: "la universitat", "la idea". 

Salut!


----------



## Little_Little

Ostres...

Mira, et diré el que recordo que em van ensenyar a l'escola... Quan la i i la u es troben a principi de paraula i es troben en síl·laba àtona (independència, ubicació), no s'apostrofa, quan es troben en síl·laba tònica sí (índex, ungla)...

No recordo com es fa en el cas de la o àtona que sona com u. Però lògicament, si sona com a u i és àtona, no s'hauria d'apostrofar, pel que he explicat anteriorment... Però no t'ho sé assegurar...!

He provat de posar-ho al corrector català del word i les dues les detecta com a bones... No ho sé... 

Sento no ser de més ajuda!


----------



## Little_Little

betulina said:


> Hola, Eroz,
> 
> Sí, s'ha d'apostrofar. L'article "la" només deixa d'apostrofar-se davant de "i" i "u" àtones: "la universitat", "la idea".
> 
> Salut!


 
Gràcies Betulina, a mi també m'ha fet servei, ara ja ho sé!  

creiem a la Betulina que jo només sabia el cas de la u i la i del cert!!!


----------



## betulina

Little_Little said:


> No recordo com es fa en el cas de la o àtona que sona com u. Però lògicament, si sona com a u i és àtona, no s'hauria d'apostrofar, pel que he explicat anteriorment... Però no t'ho sé assegurar...!



Ah, d'acord! Ja entenc el dubte! No, no, això no hi té res a veure, una "o" és una "o" i una "u" és una "u", ja siguin àtones o no.... i si no, preguntem-ho als occidentals...!  Davant de "o" sempre s'apostrofa.

Salut!


----------



## jmx

betulina said:


> L'article "la" només deixa d'apostrofar-se davant de "i" i "u" àtones: "la universitat", "la idea".


 A mi m'han ensenyat aquesta regla prescriptiva, però el que no tinc gens clar és si realment la gent parla així espontàniament al carrer. Algú em sap dir res d'això ?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola jmartins,

Jo et diria que se sent de tot, però que a vegades parlem ràpid i/o poc clar, i és fàcil menjar-se la vocal del mig. 

Si a això li afegim que no tothom se'n recorda dels reglaments quan xerra, crec que hi ha tendència a parlar com si s'apostrofés sempre.

Personalment, en aquest punt trobo fàcil que l'oïda et traeixi a l'hora d'escriure.


----------



## Samaruc

Curiós el tema... El correcte és "l'olor" però per exemple a València, tot i que nosaltres no reduïm la "o" àtona a "u", és molt habitual sentir "aulor" en comptes de "olor" i, amb article, "l'aulor".

No sé, sembla que d'alguna forma tots evitem dir "l'olor"...

També passa amb "ofegar", que ací molta gent diu "aufegar".


----------



## betulina

Sí, i tant, i també "aurella" per "orella"! És molt curiós.


----------



## megane_wang

Sí, sembla que no cal arribar a València i que és molt freqüent a zones de Tarragona. 

Jo tenia una clienta de prop de Tortosa que deia "t'estiraré les _aurelletes_...", i "això fa una _aulor_ boníssima". Serà per la seva forma de dir-ho, però a mí això d'"estirar les _aurelletes" _em semblava molt simpàtic i se'm va ben enganxar; encara ho faig servir així mateix   .


----------



## betulina

megane_wang said:


> Sí, sembla que no cal arribar a València i que és molt freqüent a zones de Tarragona.



Bé, de fet, deu ser molt més estès! A la meva família, de Badalona des de fa generacions i generacions, també es diu! M'ha resultat molt familiar l'_aufegar _que ha dit en Samaruc, per exemple.


----------



## GoranBcn

betulina said:


> Hola, Eroz,
> 
> Sí, s'ha d'apostrofar. L'article "la" només deixa d'apostrofar-se davant de "i" i "u" àtones: "la universitat", "la idea".
> 
> Salut!



També es deixa d'apostrofar davant de *hi* i *hu* àtones:

- la humanitat
- la història
etc

Goran


----------



## lilipad

A tortosa tenen un accent ben diferent a tarragona. Jo sóc de tarragona i noto molta diferència. A Mas d'en Verge, La Sènia tota aquesta zona tenen un accent ben diferent.


----------

